# Preseason Game 1: Heat vs. Rockets



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Sunday, Oct. 10: Miami Heat vs. Houston Rockets (8:30 p.m. ET)*

Shaq squares off with Yao in the first game of the preseason. And not only is it the Big Aristotle's Heat debut, it's also a chance to check out T-Mac in his new Texas home.










Projected Starters:
C-O'Neal








PF-Haslem








SF-R.Butler








SG-E.Jones








PG-D.Wade

















Projected Starters:
C-Yao








PF-J.Howard








SF-J.Jackson








SG-T.McGrady








PG-T.Lue









*Key Matchup:*







vs.









My Prediction:
Heat 95
Rockets 89


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Will T-Mac play with the bad back???


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we want Tmac--this game proves our all-out dominance of every opponent!!!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction: 

Heat 99
-
Rockets 89


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

My prediction

Rockets - 101
Heat - 87


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> My prediction
> 
> Rockets - 101
> Heat - 87


Yep ol Tmac gonna light the Heat up like a Christmas Tree:yes:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I guess Shaq and Yao will not play for many minutes.
and which channel will it be showed?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Heat - 97
Rockets - 94

Wade hits the game-winning 3 

:yes:


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Heat - 97
> Rockets - 94
> 
> ...


Can Wade make a three:no:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>byrondarnell66</b>!
> 
> 
> Can Wade make a three:no:


Yes he can.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Yeah OK:laugh:

Best to let Eddie shoot that 3


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

He's no gunner, but he can make them. He made 16 3 pointers in 61 games last year.  And he's clutch!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> I guess Shaq and Yao will not play for many minutes.
> and which channel will it be showed?


Sunshine, I think.

MIAMI : 87
HOUSTON: 82

T-Mac can only score so much.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

what im looking for tonight

1. rasual- did he improve his defense enough to start at sf
2. Laettner- can he still produce
3. Haslem- can he handle being part of the oppositions game plan as a starter
4. Does Damon start at pg, with wade at sg, eddie at sf, or is Damon our sixth man
5. Was it just Clipperitus with Dooling
6. Is Wright as good as advertised


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

also if Freije make an impact and the team in his rookie year


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Are this games going to be taken as seriously as regular NBA games?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yes---do or die


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm excited, we needed some NBA action.

It's Heat time!


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

1 hour and 15 min to go b4 tip-off

Heat-100
Rockets-94


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>byrondarnell66</b>!
> 
> 
> Can Wade make a three:no:


Obviously you did not watch the Heat against the Hornets when wade hit that game-winning 3:yes:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Thank God the Heat are gonna play cuz the Phins are making me sick.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*wadeshaqeddie*

Is that all you are looking for tonight?:grinning: I think those are questions that will be answered over the entire pre-season, not in the first game. I just wish I could see the game. I can only get the regular season games with the Comcast NBA League pass. I will have to wait another 2 weeks for the game on TNT vs. the Hawks(I think). The 2 biggest things I would like to see tonight is how Shaq looks/plays, and what if anything Laettner does. If Chrissie and his back can give this team a solid 20 minutes a game at the 4/5, that would really help. It would also be nice to see Person be able to play D well enough to give us at least 20 minutes a game. I hope ESPN has a good highlight package, not just a 15 second clip. Go Heat!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: wadeshaqeddie*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Is that all you are looking for tonight?:grinning:


well I am looking foward to seeing shaq of course, as well as Wade and others. But I dont think the sl will play that much tonight. I think these first couple pre season games will show us a lot about our depth, and if they could get it done. Later in the preseason will be more about getting our sl ready.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

will be any kind of audio or live results on the Internet. i dont see anything on NBA.com


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>byrondarnell66</b>!
> will be any kind of audio or live results on the Internet. i dont see anything on NBA.com


I wish...

somebody down in South Florida post updates sometime so we know whats going on....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao Mania invades the Miami forum!! 

I think the team that wins this game will be the team that wants to prove something the most. I'll be honest, Yao and T-Mac will probably be rusty playing together for the first time, and Shaq will just do his thing down the middle. Both teams have pretty weak benches so that's a wash... so I guess Miami wins.

Just a reminder to all you guys that seem so excited - keep in mind that this is *pre-season*!!


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Yeh it's pre-season but it's been so long since we've seen a Heat game so we are excited.

It's game time!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Its crazy to see Shaq in a Heat uni!!!

U gotta love it!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Laettner isnt playn tonight cuz of back problems...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Rasual gets start at sf
Haslem at pf

Also, in response to Yao Mania, people are excited because its shaq's heat debut, and its the first bball in a while. Lots to be excited about tonight


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

dooling isnt playin either. I was lookin foward to seeing him play


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

They don't show Heat games up here even though we have Sunshine network. 
That sucks! :upset:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Laettner*

I thought that would be the case, as his back was hurting him earlier in the week. This is not a good sign for him. 

ESPN.com has a score on their Heat page, but no box score with player stats.


----------



## roastedtoaster (Mar 16, 2004)

both teams started out slow. 

rockets gaurds jackson and mcgrady are putting alot of pressure on butler and jones drawing fouls. 

shaq looks in good shape. i haslem hit a nice 12 footer. 

tracy had a nice baseline slam ealier.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*nba.com*

has running box score with player stats:yes: :grinning:


----------



## roastedtoaster (Mar 16, 2004)

rockets are doubling on the ball. leaving lots of heat players open. 

expect to see alot of this during the season. hopefully jones, d jones can nail some of these open jumpers.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we are struggling early....wade left the game early. I want to see him play with Damon some


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Doleac is in and he hit his 1st shot!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

jeez, everyone is playin crap besides Shaq, wat happened to Haslem? 1-6FG?3 fouls first quarter? cmon


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Starters besides Shaq are 1/13


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BG44</b>!
> jeez, everyone is playin crap besides Shaq, wat happened to Haslem? 1-6FG?3 fouls first quarter? cmon


They're *all* excited!!!

SVG will calm them down at the half!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

jeez i didnt know it was that bad, ah well, we cant shoot like this all game.......can we? :uhoh:


----------



## supaazn (Feb 18, 2003)

you can listen to the game on nba.com if you register or if you are registered.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Nice crossover from Wade!!!

Haslem couldnt hit the FT's...


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Nice that Udonis has Shaq to mentor him... but maybe not for his free throw shooting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

haha good call AC, i was gettin frustrated seeing these bricks show up. Ah well, its only the first game


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Person for 3!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

thats wat im talkin bout Wes, atelast we lead now hah, Shaq playin well


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade's passing has been exceptional


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> wade's passing has been exceptional


:yes:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

his shooting tho, not so exceptional


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

4 fouls for Shaq already


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

What do you guys think about our last 2 baskets?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

i thought eddie jones was supposed to play good when Shaq is around


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Wade is on a block party.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

and dorrell wright's in the game!

let's see what he can do


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade and ej both have played pretty badly tonight.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Shaq had his 5th fouls already :fire:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 5 fouls on Shaq with 5+min to play in the 3rd!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> and dorrell wright's in the game!
> 
> let's see what he can do


i havent seen him in yet


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

here is wright. subbing for wade


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Now Wright just entered the game.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks like there are some guys that can hit their threes. Good to know for you guys.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Looks like there are some guys that can hit their threes. Good to know for you guys.


With E.J.,Person,Rasual and Jones we could be one of the best 3pt shooting teams in the league!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

IF Rockets win the game in the end,can we say Rockets's benchs beat Heat?:grinning:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> With E.J.,Person,Rasual and Jones we could be one of the best 3pt shooting teams in the league!!!




Well, the only reason that is possible is because of Shaq Daddy. Those guys are good 3PT shooters, but having Shaq in the middle helps out drastically.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


r u hinting kobe?:laugh:


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt Koko. That's why I believe Riley and Pfund had a great offseason besides the Shaq trade. They had a plan and followed through by putting complimentary players around Shaq, Wade and EJ. To top it off they did it with limited funds.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

our young players are playing so bad right now


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

PLAYER MIN FG 3PT FT RB AS PF PT 

Wang Zhizhi 9 0-4 0-2 0-0 2 1 1 0 

:dead:


----------



## Askins (May 1, 2003)

I didn't see the game, but sounds like we couldnt buy a shot in the 4th Qtr.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

their scrub lineup beat our scrub lineup at the end of the game. Anyway, Freije was dissapointing. He showed nothing. And Zhi Zhi looked terrible like usual. 

Positives of game
1. Shaq looked good offensively, and defensively. Now just those fouls
2. I liked how Damon Jones looked. He knows how to run a team. I think he will be better than Rafer
3. Malik Allen seems like the perfect compliment to shaq. I think he has the advantage over Halem for starter after tonight, but ultimately, I see Laettner winning the job. 

Negatives

1. Eddie Jones was nowhere. Did nothing. 
2. Wade didnt shoot well, at all
3. Freije, Zhi Zhi, Beasley- nuff said
4. Ryan Bowen- i wish he was wearing a heat uni tonight, not a rocket one


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

also Doleac looked solid. He should provide productive minutes off the bench


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*IT'S TIME TO HIT THE PANIC BUTTON--WE'RE 0-1*


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i listened to the game on nba.com so i cant really comment but its just an exibition and its way too early to get too happy or upset. it might take 20 real games before we start clicking on all cylinders. could take 1 who knows.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> their scrub lineup beat our scrub lineup at the end of the game. Anyway, Freije was dissapointing. He showed nothing. And Zhi Zhi looked terrible like usual.
> 
> Positives of game
> ...


I agree with your observations but I want to expand on one. Shaq's defense was great and one thing stood out in my mind. He was defending the pick and roll VERY well! That bodes well for the future. Shaq is buying into the Heat's defensive principals hook line and sinker. His weight loss will help him tremendously during the season when he's switching , trapping and defending the dreaded pick and roll. That was one of his weaknesses in LA.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> r u hinting kobe?:laugh:



Noooo, I wasn't actually. 



I was just trying to add onto HEATLUNATIC's point about the Heat being a good three point shooting team.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You can tell Shaq isn't used to playing defense (hence the fouls). It is nice to see the committment though. Hopefully for you guys, that will last. I think it will this time around. I wouldn't worry too much about the sluggish offense. Of course it takes time to adjust and build chemistry with so many personnel changes. Thank goodness for the preseason. As a Lakers fan, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

What's up with ZO? Is Thorn going to wave him? He did complain about the direction the Nets are going in, and I don't blame him. I hope we can get him back and give him the power forward starting job.

My opinion so far. Haslem had a bad night, he's keeping the starting job. The only threat could come from Laettner, but as long as his back is bad, I'm predicting nothing for him yet.

Tight battle between Rasual and Damon who both showed starting caliber play. That makes me think our 1, 2, and 3 rotation will be filled up by the 4 players, with some time given to Person. Dorrell will most likely play garbage minutes, and Dooling will probably not make the team. (I don't know if his contract is guaranteed or not, but I'm sure other teams would like to have him.... the Rockets for instance is Sura doesn't heal fast.)

Wade seems like he's focusing on defense and passing much more than scoring, and I hope he can stick to that and make everyone on the team better.

Shaq seems like he is committed to the Stan type of game which makes me more confident about the chemistry aspect of the game, I was afraid he wouldn't be coachable after leaving Phil.

EJ played like **** and is as inconsistant as always, but fortunately we're not dependent on his scoring at all. We got 4 other guys who can pick up his offensive burden, but his D is still sharp, and thats what matters most.

Overall I was pleasantly surprised, besides, we were leading 72-69 before the starters took a rest.

and besides, it's good to see this board on the move again! keep posting guys.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wade... well, he was mediocre in this game. 12, 5 and 5 aren't really bad numbers, but I'm sure he can do better. We gotta be able to pull some games out... Gotta stay optimistic.. yipee! 

It's great to see our Heat in action again though


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Yea--80 posts on a preseason game thread is great--keep posting and if you know any Heat fans who aren't checking this site out, let them know about it!


----------



## Askins (May 1, 2003)

*Riley's Reaction*

I talked to a friend who was at the game and sat close to Riley and he said that Riles had a grin on his face almost the whole time......I bet he can't wait for this team to gel.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

what happend with yall predictions heat fans??????????.......................... yall should know by now that your team is really overrated................75 total points? come on ...this proves to yall that yall have no depth and it will show come season


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dominikan_balla1</b>!
> what happend with yall predictions heat fans??????????.......................... yall should know by now that your team is really overrated................75 total points? come on ...this proves to yall that yall have no depth and it will show come season


Shaq only played half the game and with the exception of Malik Allen everyone on our team had a bad shooting night!!!

Shaq owned the Rockets!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

LOL ITS ONLY PRESEASON.

Kings are OVERRATED as well they lost by 15 to the Golden State Warriors.
does that mean they are no good.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> Yea--80 posts on a preseason game thread is great--keep posting and if you know any Heat fans who aren't checking this site out, let them know about it!



i liked it better last year when we had like 8 guys posting on a game.. just kidding welcome everyone


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dominikan_balla1</b>!
> what happend with yall predictions heat fans??????????.......................... yall should know by now that your team is really overrated................75 total points? come on ...this proves to yall that yall have no depth and it will show come season


Go away. :upset: Heat > Your Favorite Team

Dayum, going to the Heat board and dissing the Heat, baiting!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dominikan_balla1</b>!
> what happend with yall predictions heat fans??????????.......................... yall should know by now that your team is really overrated................75 total points? come on ...this proves to yall that yall have no depth and it will show come season


Obviously--this just proves that Shaq is old fat and dumb and can't play anymore....we never shoulda given up 3 starters for Shaq...Riley is an idiot, this season is over before it even began...
sigh....the dolphins might win more games than the Heat....
:sigh:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dominikan_balla1</b>!
> what happend with yall predictions heat fans??????????.......................... yall should know by now that your team is really overrated................75 total points? come on ...this proves to yall that yall have no depth and it will show come season




When Shaq drops 45 on your favorite team dont cry.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

please don't get mad heat fans lol ....im predictin that the heat win at the least 44 and at the very very most 50 so a .....47-35 sounds pretty good. and i wouldn't be surprice if the deep orlando magic ..which has good depth at every position beat yall out for the southeast division.

something else that i love is that some people actually expect yall to win the championship ohhhh please yall will not beat ....pistons..pacers...spurs..t'wolves..ect... and even yall own division rival the magic in fact that would be a nice game to watch...magic vs. heat....not heat vs. pistons or.. heat vs. spurs.

so please heat fans dont get too excited ...i think it was a bad idea tradin 2 future players in lamar odom and caron butler and a good solid big man in brian grant...and you get a big ..overweight..and gettin old man...sure shaq lose 15 pounds but is 15 pounds enough??? not really...and also you guys have to remember that shaq been missin an average of about 15 games the last 4 seasons or so ...and haha dont ever forget about that TOE lol ohh heat fans yall are in for a surprise this season a big one.. but this is the east and anything is possible.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dominikan_balla1</b>!
> please don't get mad heat fans lol ....im predictin that the heat win at the least 44 and at the very very most 50 so a .....47-35 sounds pretty good. and i wouldn't be surprice if the deep orlando magic ..which has good depth at every position beat yall out for the southeast division.
> 
> something else that i love is that some people actually expect yall to win the championship ohhhh please yall will not beat ....pistons..pacers...spurs..t'wolves..ect... and even yall own division rival the magic in fact that would be a nice game to watch...magic vs. heat....not heat vs. pistons or.. heat vs. spurs.
> ...


if anyone doesnt understand this post, here is some help:

http://www.m-w.com/
http://www.iespell.com/
http://babelfish.altavista.com/


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> if anyone doesnt understand this post, here is some help:
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> if anyone doesnt understand this post, here is some help:
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Shaq only played half the game and with the exception of Malik Allen everyone on our team had a bad shooting night!!!
> ...




Huh? Did i miss something?

Shaq didn't OWN the Rockets. Shaq didn't even OWN Yao. 

At half time, Shaq had 12 5 to Yao's 10 5. Shaq played some more in the 3rd, while Tmac and Yao rested the entire second half for their upcoming China games.

In the end Shaq played 22 mins to Yao's 17. He scored 5 more points and got 2 more rebounds in the third quarter with Deke guarding him.

This is not just in response to you, HEATLUNATIC, since i'm sure you were just over excited, but it is to some of the media publications lately. Such as ESPN saying Shaq still dominates Yao and Deke. I mean honestly, those who watched the game like me, can you really tell me Shaq dominated them?

Of course, before anything, you should realize that this is a preseason game and Shaq, Yao, Deke and the rest probably didn't play at their %100.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TylerDurdun</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously u missed alot!!!

For the 3-5 plays that Yao actually played Shaq (in other words when Yao wasnt acting like a little girl) he got his shot blocked and was manhandled in the paint for easy buckets!!!

I guess u also missed Shaq manhandling Deke and actually throwing him to the floor???


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously u missed alot!!!
> ...


Ok, so i guess i need to talk to someone thats not a lunatic.

When Yao and Shaq were both in the game, Yao played him straightup the whole time. Yao got one of his shots tied up for jumpball, and he drew 4 of the 5 fouls on Shaq. 5 fouls in 22 mins is anything but dominant anyways.

Shaq couldn't do anything in the beginning of the game. Yao was pushing him out, and badly altering his shots. But he recovered later on and had a nice jump hook, a layup that missed but got his O rebound and but it back, and a and1 when Yao was slow running the court.

Thats 3 buckets on Yao. Like i said, in the first half, which is the ONLY half Yao played in, it was 12points to 10, with the same number of rebounds. 

I guess this is a lost cause on a Heat board, but cmon, theres gotta be some sensible heat fans that actually WATCHED the game. Yao and Shaq played even, yet AGAIN.

BTW do you mean when Deke tied Shaq up for the jumpball, when he was on the floor. Your homerism is ridiculous.

I mean, we were the ones that won, but you don't see me running around like a chicken with its head cut off screaming we dominated you. Sure, when our starters were all in in the first quarter we were up by 9, then JVG took out Yao and Tmac. Sure, Juwan Howard was the only starter playing in teh 3rd quarter, when the Heat had Shaq AND Wade in, and they managed to lead by 2. But you don't see me making a big deal about it cuz its just the PRESEASON. 

That game was meaningless. Our win was meaningless. If, IF, Shaq dominated Yao in that game, it would also be meaningless. In the same token, if Yao played Shaq evenly, which he did, it would also be meaningless, since Shaq very well may dominate him the the regular season. But still, in this meaningless preseason game, Shaq dominated no one.


....well, maybe Deke.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TylerDurdun</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok, so i guess i need to talk to someone thats not a lunatic.
> ...


A quick Summary:

Preseason Games are Meaningless


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Game Pictures


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

What f'n game were u watching???



> Yao played him straightup the whole time.





> Shaq couldn't do anything in the beginning of the game. Yao was pushing him out, and badly altering his shots.





> Yao and Shaq played even, yet AGAIN.


Its called *Tivo*!!!

Get it and you wont be embarrassed by your own delusions!!!


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> What f'n game were u watching???
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure if your use some more exclaimatoin points your point will get through better.

They played ONE on ONE, MANO E MANO. There were very soft doubles for both sides, but no true doubles. Yao scored the first points of the game with a jump hook over Shaq, then a sweet basline spin that blew by Shaq. He also drew some fouls on Shaq.

You need to check your Tivo again, son.


----------

